# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  where to buy malaysian trumpet snail?

## driftbaker

hi guys, wanna get some snails to feed my dwarf puffers. i always go to c328 to buy the common pond snails but they dont have regular stock, or it's always sold out. 

anyone knows where else to buy snails? west side preferred. if anyone knows where to buy malaysian trumpet snail, that would be better!

thanks!!!

----------


## Trichopsis

Malaysian trumpet snails can be found in large numbers in a number of drains and ponds. They are easy to find, and that was how I stocked my aquarium with snails when I was a teenager, but there is always the risk of introducing disease or parasites. But then again, I'm sure the common ramshorn and mystery snails sold at C328 are also caught from the wild.

An alternative is to scrutinise the planted tanks in the LFS to see if they have Malaysian trumpet snails amongst the plants or moss, and approach the shopkeepers to ask if you could harvest some. Haven't tried this tactic before, but I suppose some of them wouldn't mind having you play a part in reducing the numbers of 'pests' in their tanks.

----------


## stormhawk

You should look at the Marketplace section. Some people have tons of these snails.

----------


## driftbaker

Thanks. Will keep a lookOut in marketplace and also the ponds. Haha

----------


## felix_fx2

I had a few that came with my plants too.

----------


## driftbaker

> I had a few that came with my plants too.


i will be more than happy to help u clear those snails! haha!

----------


## felix_fx2

Only 2 adults and saw a few juveniles. Trying to mass breed them to feed assassin snails. Ramshorn not enough.

If you live close I pass you the juveniles.

----------


## driftbaker

> Only 2 adults and saw a few juveniles. Trying to mass breed them to feed assassin snails. Ramshorn not enough.
> 
> If you live close I pass you the juveniles.


 Can contact me at 90900745?

----------


## felix_fx2

My postal is 310149.
Sms me a day ahead at 9-239-4447

----------


## xXXXx13

You can try breeding ramshorns, they breed readily.

----------


## driftbaker

> You can try breeding ramshorns, they breed readily.


Thanks, any recommended threads or sites to read up on how to breed?

----------


## lucasjiang

> Thanks, any recommended threads or sites to read up on how to breed?


Actually as long as you can feed them regularly, and maintain relatively good water condition with neutral-alkaline pH then they will breed. All you need is like maybe a 1 ft tank with a sponge filter, some lapis sand (to buffer the pH, i find that it tends to maintain pH at 7.5) some plants and some fish food.

----------


## felix_fx2

> You can try breeding ramshorns, they breed readily.


They breed like mad. A got alot of ramshorn.

----------


## driftbaker

> Actually as long as you can feed them regularly, and maintain relatively good water condition with neutral-alkaline pH then they will breed. All you need is like maybe a 1 ft tank with a sponge filter, some lapis sand (to buffer the pH, i find that it tends to maintain pH at 7.5) some plants and some fish food.


They feed on fish food? Do they need filter n air pump?

----------


## driftbaker

> They breed like mad. A got alot of ramshorn.


Sorry, what u mean A got alot of ram horns? Who is A?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Sorry, what u mean A got alot of ram horns? Who is A?


It's actually "I"  :Very Happy:  haha. Breed like mad.

----------


## driftbaker

> It's actually "I"  haha. Breed like mad.


Haha!! What's ur setup for ramhorn? I wanna do exactly like u so mine will breed like mad too! Lol

----------


## xXXXx13

> Haha!! What's ur setup for ramhorn? I wanna do exactly like u so mine will breed like mad too! Lol


For mine, I just throw them in the external breeding box with air pump and daily feeding of flakes. Note that your water is not too acidic as it will affect their shell growth.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Haha!! What's ur setup for ramhorn? I wanna do exactly like u so mine will breed like mad too! Lol


I never intended to farm them. They just grow like wildfire.

Btw, do read up the rules. So many sms/im lingo that are not allowed in this reply.

----------


## driftbaker

> I never intended to farm them. They just grow like wildfire.
> 
> Btw, do read up the rules. So many sms/im lingo that are not allowed in this reply.


Haha, oh dear, that is terrible. I ought to change my style of expressing my thoughts. Pardon my ignorance. Anyway, do you put air pump and feed flake like the other ramhorn breeder here?

----------


## driftbaker

> For mine, I just throw them in the external breeding box with air pump and daily feeding of flakes. Note that your water is not too acidic as it will affect their shell growth.


Hi! Thank you for the advice. When you said flakes, do you mean fish food? Do you do regular water changes?

----------


## driftbaker

Just one quick question, how long can I expect the snails to breed and for the juvenile to grow to a substantial size?

----------


## xXXXx13

> do you mean fish food? Do you do regular water changes?


Yes, fish food, any dried fish food, rolled and let it sink to the bottom of the tank. Sometimes boiled cabbage. As they are in my external breeder box attached to the main tank, I changed water of the main tank fortnightly and sucking out e wastes in the breeder box monthly.

----------


## driftbaker

> Yes, fish food, any dried fish food, rolled and let it sink to the bottom of the tank. Sometimes boiled cabbage. As they are in my external breeder box attached to the main tank, I changed water of the main tank fortnightly and sucking out e wastes in the breeder box monthly.


i see. thanks. i have since started my first ramhorn tank. hopefully they breed. haha

----------


## xXXXx13

Trust me, you'll have alot of them in a short while.

----------


## driftbaker

> Trust me, you'll have alot of them in a short while.


Haha. I need lots of them!!! Will update once i get something. Haha. Thanks for the advice!

----------


## driftbaker

Hey guys, need to ask, my tank for the snails got tiny dots moving in jerky movement in the water. The white dots are super small! Are these bacteria or sth? So I just leave them there?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hey guys, need to ask, my tank for the snails got tiny dots moving in jerky movement in the water. The white dots are super small! Are these bacteria or sth? So I just leave them there?


Their cyclops or water flea. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclops_(genus)

Btw, what is sth?

Please refrain from using sms/im lingos some even I cannot understand.

----------


## stormhawk

sth = something. 

The presence of these minute animals is a good sign that your water is alright for the snails.

----------


## driftbaker

Sorry I keep forgetting about the way I type. Yup I meant something.

So does that mean these little creatures are ok and I do not need to change water?

----------


## felix_fx2

Their a normal sight. Plus a favorite food for some fish.
Snails and fish should be good, not a worry.

Btw, don't over feed too much or you'll see the dreaded white triangle heads. The planaria, even when their normal in a tank their super super hard to rid of.

----------


## driftbaker

> Their a normal sight. Plus a favorite food for some fish.
> Snails and fish should be good, not a worry.
> 
> Btw, don't over feed too much or you'll see the dreaded white triangle heads. The planaria, even when their normal in a tank their super super hard to rid of.


That's a relief. If I decide to throw a fish in, what fishes are good? Should I get fries to eat them up?

----------


## Kohei

Ramhorns breed extremely fast. One good way to breed them for me, is to leave a aged/condition water in a 1.5 litre pet bottle near my window or sun with nothing in there. This will promote algae growth, after 4-5 days I introduce 2 ramhorns in with one stalk of hornwort, leave it indoor. No need airbubble, but regulary drop alittle fish food in there. Within 1-2 weeks you will see the surface of the bottle filled with small clusters of tiny eggs. I had around 40 after 2 weeks.  :Smile:

----------


## driftbaker

> Ramhorns breed extremely fast. One good way to breed them for me, is to leave a aged/condition water in a 1.5 litre pet bottle near my window or sun with nothing in there. This will promote algae growth, after 4-5 days I introduce 2 ramhorns in with one stalk of hornwort, leave it indoor. No need airbubble, but regulary drop alittle fish food in there. Within 1-2 weeks you will see the surface of the bottle filled with small clusters of tiny eggs. I had around 40 after 2 weeks.


That's really detailed n good! Thanks. So I think I will expect abt 2 weeks to see e eggs! Haha

----------


## Blue Whale

> I never intended to farm them. They just grow like wildfire.
> 
> Btw, do read up the rules. So many sms/im lingo that are not allowed in this reply.


Its not the environment lah, its retribution from overfeeding! Ha Ha ha! :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Its not the environment lah, its retribution from overfeeding! Ha Ha ha!


Indoor yes, outdoor only feed when I feel like it. Lol

----------


## driftbaker

Just to update, there were eggs in e tank but the eggs won't hatch. Will try again n see how.

----------

